

So How Do We Fix the Patent System? - grellas
http://www.phphosts.org/2011/08/so-how-do-we-fix-the-patent-system/

======
bediger
Best to go over to techdirt.com for the original, plus the usual stimulating
comebacks to persistent "Intellectual Property" maximalist trolls.

